# Clarion DRX9255



## ScarySkulls (Jun 25, 2007)

Clarion ADZZEST DRX9255 DIN CD Player - eBay (item 120592147995 end time Jul-11-10 22:03:19 PDT)

This one any good?


----------



## coopSCoupe (Sep 9, 2009)

This is a great deck. Not all the bells & whistles of the DRZ9255 but still,.....

Nice bubble-wrap reflexions on the face in the photo's,....

call me japan,...call you dipsheet.


----------



## rcdean257 (Jul 13, 2009)

Yea man sure is. Pretty much has the same guts as the mac mx406. Old school greatness. Got a buddy that is modding the hell out of this unit and before the mods it was great.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

rcdean257 said:


> Yea man sure is. Pretty much has the same guts as the mac mx406. Old school greatness. Got a buddy that is modding the hell out of this unit and before the mods it was great.


I own one of the 2 modded DRX9255 in the US and let me tell you it is simply amazing, amazing i tell you.


----------



## ScarySkulls (Jun 25, 2007)

If this one is also pretty good.. then looks like someone got a hell of a deal on this one!


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

no doubt, someone got a great deal.


----------



## coopSCoupe (Sep 9, 2009)

Jeeez, that was a clean getaway theft super deal!!!!.....


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

coopSCoupe said:


> Jeeez, that was a clean getaway theft super deal!!!!.....



With $75 shipping? $250 doesn't sound like a steal at when some here sold a nicer US version for not a whole lot more.


----------

